# Beretta M9/A1/.22 caliber...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I need another pistol like I need a hole in the head! Got a very good deal on the relatively new M9 in 22 caliber. 15+1 round magazines. This is almost 99% exact copy of the 9mm version. Both outside and inside. Bought a few more boxes of CCI Mini-Mags. Probably shoot it next week at my local indoor range. Post some results afterward!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

From another angle!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't own a .22 pistol, only a SA revolver, but that is the one I want...that Beretta! Lucky dog...looking forward to your range report.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I don't own a .22 pistol, only a SA revolver, but that is the one I want...that Beretta! Lucky dog...looking forward to your range report.


https://www.budsgunshop.com/product_info.php/products_id/678/beretta+m9-22lr+15+1+49"

Here you go berettatoter!
GW


----------

